# Sperm morpholgy - can it cause miscarriages?



## Angels4

Hi all,

I have had 4 miscarriages over the last 2 years and do not have children apart from my 4 angels.

So far all my tests have come out normal apart from slightly PCOS & lower progesterone than eostrogen levels.

My thyroid, blood cotting, physical & chromosomal tests, vitamin levels, diabetes & celiac disease tests have all been ok.

Recently my husband had a sperm test & his morphology was at 3% which according to everyone is very low.

I was wondering if the morphology results can cause miscarriages. I spent some time researching the net & found mixed comments. Im not seeing my doctor for a few weeks so any advice would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi hon. So sorry for your losses. My dd seems all the more precious (if that's possible) when I read everyones stories.
I don't really know what sperm morphology is but I have a theory about my own miscarriage, it was a missed miscarriage at 12 weeks and baby was just a blob, never meant to be a baby. It took us 6 months to conceive, twice as long as with my dd, and my oh had repeated urine infections through that time. The month we conceived the infection was finally cleared but I suspect his sperm were still wonky (technical term!) so the chromosomes were all messed up. It's just a theory. Worth investigating though for you x


----------



## Nina83

I don't think so. My DH's morphology is 7%. 
3% is below the norm, and if you guys got pregnant 4 times in the last 2 years naturally- you must be very fertile!
I don't believe it would have to do with MC. Often I do wonder if DH might be "responsible" for it, like maybe one of the "wrong" sperm got the egg.
I'd love to hear what your doctor says about it- mine didn't say anything.


----------



## hur575

Hi hon. So sorry for your losses. I don't really know what sperm morphology is but I had 4 miscarriages all in week 5-6 and the NK cell test was the answer for me, I still do not have a live birth but I have passed the scary period with the regime.


----------



## Angels4

Hi all!

Thanks for your replies!

Sperm morphology represents the shape of the sperm. Low morphology means that there are a lot of abnormal shaped sperm, as in, the head is not oval or it might have 2 tails for example.

They say that it means you find it hard to conceive, but like it was posted above, I have managed to fall pregnant within 6 months of trying.

Ill let you know how we go...hopefully it all turns out ok!

Fingers xrossed for us all!


----------



## ItsAWonder

hur575 said:


> Hi hon. So sorry for your losses. I don't really know what sperm morphology is but I had 4 miscarriages all in week 5-6 and the NK cell test was the answer for me, I still do not have a live birth but I have passed the scary period with the regime.

I just recently heard of the NK test but my doc does not think it's necessary. Can you tell me, if you do test positive, how it's treated or if it can be treated? Also, how long after m/c did they wait to test? I have heard if they test too soon you can get a false positive. I guess the theory is that, if there are abnormalities and you should miscarry, your body's natural NK cells will attack the pregnancy (b/c it's necessary) and you can carry them for up to a few weeks after m/c at least. Thanks.


----------



## Angels4

Im interested in knowing about the NK cells too.

I spoke to my doc about it a while ago, but he told me its not a common test and I will struggle to find someone near me to do it.

What does it involve?


----------



## hur575

ItsAWonder said:


> hur575 said:
> 
> 
> Hi hon. So sorry for your losses. I don't really know what sperm morphology is but I had 4 miscarriages all in week 5-6 and the NK cell test was the answer for me, I still do not have a live birth but I have passed the scary period with the regime.
> 
> I just recently heard of the NK test but my doc does not think it's necessary. Can you tell me, if you do test positive, how it's treated or if it can be treated? Also, how long after m/c did they wait to test? I have heard if they test too soon you can get a false positive. I guess the theory is that, if there are abnormalities and you should miscarry, your body's natural NK cells will attack the pregnancy (b/c it's necessary) and you can carry them for up to a few weeks after m/c at least. Thanks.Click to expand...

Hi,

I am not sure how long you have to wait but I did the test think long enough after the loss. Mine were early around week 5-6, so after the third loss my gp referred me to recurrent miscarriage clinic, they did all the tests and told me it was just bad luck, and I should try again but they gave me progesterone and aspirin anyway, as expected the pregnancy didn&#8217;t last.

I have read about NK cells from the sticky thread rcm in this section. In London only Dr shehata does these type of treatment, and there a lot of success with his treatment, a lady here had her baby after 10 mc. So I asked my gp to refer me to Epsom hospital, where you can see his team on the nhs, they do all the blood test for NK and blood clotting issues, my results showed no blood clotting issue but high NK rate than normal, so I am in the regime for high nk, and now in week 9, with two scans showed everything is good.
I have posted the regime in this thread, I hope you ladies find it useful. 
post#17722

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/miscarriage-support/127351-recurrent-miscarriage-thread-1773.html


----------



## Nina83

What's NK?


----------



## Angels4

Nina83 said:


> What's NK?

NK stands for natural killer cells.

They say that your own cells can see your baby as 'foreign' and begins attacking them.

xx


----------



## ItsAWonder

Natural Killer cells are something we all have, and need. They are what assist our immune system in fighting any virus or disease. The theory is that the NK cells see the pregnancy as, for lack of a better term, a parasite feeding off the body which the NK cells then attack. What is interesting is that there are regular NK cells and uterine NK cells which are actually different. The NK test is for regular cells - which may or may not be associated with uterine. 

This is very controversial b/c not many studies have been done. Those that have been done show very good results. Now that I see steroids are part of the treatment it has given me more insight and helped me do some more research. B/c steroids come with their own risks, docs want to be very sure the risk is worth it. Some believe it is and others do not. 

I have had two miscarriages so personally, I am going to try again before I take any drastic approaches. At this stage I still have a 70% chance of carrying a full term pregnancy. However, if I miscarry again, I am going to complete the testing I have not done - including chromosome and see if I can find a doc in the US to do NK testing as it seems plausible to me. Unfortunately I do not do well on steroids so it may not matter if I test high.


----------



## ItsAWonder

hur575 - Thanks for posting the treatment process. I wish you the best of luck on your journey!


----------



## Angels4

Thankyou so much for your responses!

I will need to speak to my doctor about it to find someone who can test that for me too!

Thanks again xx


----------



## sorrow1313

Post edited. Please note the forum rules: 
_Rudeness, flaming or trolling is not tolerated on, or about, BabyandBump or its members. Any member who is intentionally disruptive may have their account restricted or banned without warning._


----------

